# Hague-approved adoptions versus non-Hague approved?



## Pergamum (Feb 27, 2013)

There seems to be two routes for adoption, the Hague-approved route and the non Hague-approved route. Can anyone help me understand the difference? One seems to have more safeguards. Is one way quicker?


----------



## CJW (Feb 27, 2013)

I think the major difference between Hague and non-Hague is that Hague agreement countries make the determination if a child is a true orphan, while in non-Hague countries the U.S. makes that determination, and they may not agree that the child is a true orphan. The visa request for Hague countries is submitted before adoption/legal custody proceedings, and the visa for non-Hague countries is submitted afterwards. In other words, you may have completed all the legal adoption proceedings for your child in a non-Hague country, and the U.S. may deny the child a visa.

A comparison chart here: Hague vs Non-Hague Adoption Process | Intercountry Adoption.

I don't know if one is quicker than the other; but as non-Hague country agencies aren't required to disclose fees upfront, I would think there is a large possibility of many un-seen expenses occuring, over which you'd have no control. If we had unlimited financial resources to fund any unforeseen "fees", and to stay in a foreign country possibly indefinitely with visa complications, we might have considered a non-Hague agency, but we don't, so we didn't.


----------



## Dwimble (Feb 27, 2013)

Doing *significant* research on the country's adoption process and reputation is vital. In the 10 years or so that we've been involved with the international adoption community, we've seen a lot of people suffer through the process in dealing with countries rife with corruption. Most of those troubles could have been avoided if the couples would have only done due diligence before choosing a country and starting the process there.

For example, a fairly common story you'll hear from couples who adopted from Guatemala is that they were lead to believe that they'd spend a couple of weeks there before returning with their child. But when they arrive they discover that there is always just "one more fee" or "a few more papers" or "a few more days to get something resolved". This goes on, day after day, week after week. After multiple weeks (or even months) of "bleeding" the couple of money, they finally get to come home with their child. I also know a few couples first hand who had to deal with massive corruption in Russia (which recently stopped all adoptions to America). They were required to take multiple trips there, spend tons of money, and then rejected at the last minute.

Be certain, knowing positively what the typical couple's experience is like before choosing a country.


----------

